# Carpet python genetics



## spirit975 (May 15, 2007)

Can anyone please recommend a good website on carpet genetics?


----------



## bladeblaster (Sep 30, 2008)

anthony caponettos site ACR is quite good, there isn;t much out there on what morphs make what though, what is it you want to know?


----------



## spirit975 (May 15, 2007)

Well to be honest i need to start at the very basics as i know virtually nothing..:blush:

I`m about as far as figuring that if you put a Jungle to a Jag coastal you get 50% Jungle Jags (right??)

I assume then that if you put the 50%s back to the jaguar you get 75%s? Or am i way out?

Basically i breed corns and have a few young boas, but i`ve always loved carpets, and having held a couple of dog tame subadults today i`ve decided they`re something i`ve got to get into :flrt:
I just want to figure out what i want first and where i plan you go, if you get me?

I`ve read that jungle jags can be snappier but i don`t know how much of a myth that is?
I`m basically looking for some good info sites that give a good idea of genetics along the way.


----------



## SNAKEWISPERA (Aug 27, 2007)

Jungle x 50% Jungle Jag = 75% Jungle Jags
Jungles x 75% Jungle Jags = 88%
Jungles x 88%Jungle Jags = 94.5% (?) JungleJags


I suggest you buy a adult male 50% Jungle Jag like the one i got for sale  proven breeder 


Alll carpets are snappy as babies, but what species isnt, it dont hurt :lol:


----------



## spirit975 (May 15, 2007)

Thankyou for that, so the percentage comes from the jungle not from the jag...with you!:notworthy: I was nearly right lol.

Will have to go look at your male now!:whistling2:


----------



## Grond (Jun 17, 2008)

Been trying to get my head round it myself!

From what I can work out there is one species morelia spilota with various subspecies(Coastal and Jungle being most common) and one subspecies from New Guinea(Irayan jaya). There are 3 other subspecies, southern, inland and diamond which seem to be less popular.

Jag is just a pattern morph of Coastal.

Then there are colour morphs like caramel.

All others are intergrades(such as jungle jags) of various percents.

There are then other related species, such as bredlis.


----------



## SNAKEWISPERA (Aug 27, 2007)

Grond said:


> Been trying to get my head round it myself!
> 
> From what I can work out there is one species morelia spilota with various subspecies(Coastal and Jungle being most common) and one subspecies from New Guinea(Irayan jaya). There are 3 other subspecies, southern, inland and diamond which seem to be less popular.
> 
> ...



There are Morelia Spilota Spilota which is the Diamond python.
The Inland and Southern are much rarer, there are also a ruff scaled, 
Bredlis where Morelia spilota Bredli, intill someone decided they where a separate species so now there Morelia Bredli...
Theres a good Article in the Praticle Reptile keeper magazine, Last month I think... Or the one before...:2thumb:


----------

